# Bailey/Switch pups!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so we ended up with 7 total pups, whew!! I thought there for awhile we were going to have alot more!!

5 males and 2 females. Switch must be the rainbow man because he through a variety again.

1st pup----Female, we think will be a seal










2nd pup---Male, Blue Brindle










3rd pup---Male, White










4th pup---Male, Black and white










5th pup---Male, white with brindle patch over right eye










6th pup---Male, Blue and white










7th pup---Female, Blue Brindle


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG they are so cute. Bailey and Switch you guys did a good job very adorable pups.


I want that all white male.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

They are soooooooooooooooo cute. Can I have them. !!Whait!! my wife would kill me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love puppies!! They look like fat and healthy pups congrats!
That seal female wants to come to NM to do sports with me


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That can be arranged!!!LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i want the all white one please


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

SEO said:


> They are soooooooooooooooo cute. Can I have them. !!Whait!! my wife would kill me.


Thats easy trade the wife for a pup LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

So far we have homes for 3 males and 1 female already found!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG!!!!! they are ALLLL so cute! i kept lookin at the pix..i like this one..no WAIT..i like this one..OHHH i like this one too!!! hahaha. great lookin pups!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful!!

What are the plans? How many are you keeping?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awhhhhhh!!!! Puppiessss!!! I want the one with the patch!!! <3 And that litte girl (human, lol) is BEAUTIFUL!! 


Congrats Bailey and Switch!!


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

man that mom is BIG dood


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice!! Too adorable!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

they are sooooo cute! i cant wait to take home a baby boy! see you at the end of october Andy! the 15 hour drive to your place will be worth it!!!!:woof:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i want ooonneee


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice!!! you already know how i feel about bailey!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the 6th one. xD


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok so we ended up with 7 total pups, whew!! I thought there for awhile we were going to have alot more!!
> 
> 5 males and 2 females. Switch must be the rainbow man because he through a variety again.
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> 2nd pup---Male, Blue Brindle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These 2 are the greatest! Remember I can tell these things from birth lmao:woof:

They are all adorable I can't wait to see them growing!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> These 2 are the greatest! Remember I can tell these things from birth lmao:woof:
> 
> They are all adorable I can't wait to see them growing!


yeah i like the male blue brindle...i like the male with the patch on its eye...i like the blue male....ok ok i like them all!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh i want them all!!!

and LISA I WANT THE SEAL GIRL! *cry*

okay i lie. i cannot get a new puppy yet. i must keep telling myself this... i must.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> man that mom is BIG dood


Mom weighs 45lbs OTC


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bailey's not big!!
i mean... SHE JUST GAVE BIRTH, GIVE HER A BREAK!
i bet if she knew you said that about her, she'd kick your bum


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol yeah she will lose the baby fat she had 7 babies in the oven! but she sure did blow up like a tick...she looks like a good mommy i love the pics with her and the pups such a cute family photo!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww those are some cutie puppers!!! and yes that is quite the rainbow!!
and look at Bailey being so good with her pups and your little girl!!!
Good luck with them all, i'm sure they are gonna be some fantastic dogs.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i love pups when thier jsut born. they look like little pigs hahaha


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute little ones!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pups...........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking litter! I love them all!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cant wait to see their personalities


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

AWWWW! What a variety of colors!! They are all so cute! I can't wait to see them bigger.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jblondie813 said:


> AWWWW! What a variety of colors!! They are all so cute! I can't wait to see them bigger.


I know...

Andy.... I'm waiting!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We will post their 3 week pictures tonight. Funny jokers are trying to walk and bite each other already!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We will post their 3 week pictures tonight. Funny jokers are trying to walk and bite each other already!


Not to mention escape the safety of the kiddie pool! It cracks me up it was the brindle twins LOL


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww, cute pups


----------

